# Planted betta tank



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm beginning a 5 Gal Planted Betta tank. It is 5.5 gal with a glass canopy, 2 AZOO Mignon 60 filters, 1 25 W heater. Gravel substrate, medium density low to moderate light requirement planting.

What can be used for lighting? It will reside in a bookcase. I had thought to use a clamp on CFL, LED, etc. I can't find anything that is realistic priced (less than $50) that is for a rimmed glass tank. Most were for Nano type tanks (rimless acrylic).

Any comment, suggestions, etc. gratefully desired and accepted!!*c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Found this light and there were other options on same site.It's not clamp on but a decent brand from what I know.
Fuge Ray LED slim light


----------

